# Best socks for cold weather



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

For a good outer sock you can not beat Smart Wool


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

I like a liner sock and merino wool outer sock when I'll be in the snow and ice.


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

I agree with Todd a liner sock (poly-propolene) and the a top sock with at least 85% Merino Wool (I think some are calling this Smart Wool).

I can not use most wools next to my skin due to extreme itching but the Merino dosen't itch and appears warmer by a lot.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Wool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anything else is second best


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Socks*

Cabelas makes a great cold weather sock. I believe it is 88% wool, and it is extremely thick. I wear a liner under it, and thats it. I believe they call it the Cold Weather Sock.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

I bought a pair of Team RealTree wool socks and those things rock! I purchased two more pairs. Wool socks are awesome:thumbs_up


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

archer2 said:


> Cabelas makes a great cold weather sock. I believe it is 88% wool, and it is extremely thick. I wear a liner under it, and thats it. I believe they call it the Cold Weather Sock.


I think my dad got that sock, and i bought their heavy marino wool sock. My feet are the coldest thing on my body. Last year I bought some liner socks (polypropalyne) and used those marino wool heavy socks, and they made a HUGE differance. my feet still got a little cold, but nothing like before.

My boots are rocky (junky) 800 gram thinsulate, but i think they are a joke. i really need to buy a new set of boots.

My dad doesnt complain about being cold hardly ever. he said the liner socks and the wool socks he got from cabelas made a pretty nice differance for him too. i think they even keep your feet more comfortable.

REMEMBER! the key to staying warm is not sweeting. If im walking a long distance, ill put my hunting socks and liner (and other ehavy clothes on) before i climb get in my climber and go at it, then ill work up a little sweat if i go too fast, but i sure dont wanna be messing around with socks and boots and crap 20 feet up in a tree, lol.

so, get you some polypropalyne liner socks, and some marino wool.

last year i invest in good cold weaither clothes, polypropalyne pants, shirt. Polertec pants, shirt, and glove liners. i did stay much more comfortable last year when i wore the correct clothes. (i have a bad habit of underestimating the temperature's effect on me).

okay, long post, but i hope it helped.


----------



## SA_Rob (Mar 16, 2007)

these guys have nailed it on the head, a good pair of wool socks (stay warm when wet) over top of a liner (wicks moisture away from foot into the wool) will keep you the warmest, because that is what will keep your feet the dryest. also, be sure that your boots aren't too tight and restricting blood flow to your feet. and be VERY sure that you are keeping your core warm, this is what causes the biggest trouble for hunters. if your chest (heart and lungs) are cold then your body will pull blood flow from your extremeties (hands and feet) to raise your core temperature and you will be very uncomfortable. best thing i can suggest is too keep warm without becoming bulky. i could plug any number of various products here, but it isn't the place. keep your core warm and the rest of your body will follow. **another trick is to keep your head warm, it makes your body think it's warm out and will increase blood flow throughout**


afterthought: don't go out on cold days hung over, you'll get VERY cold!!!


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

good quality wool


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

There is a way to hike for miles and still have dry feet/socks for your sit in the stand. Save yourself a couple of plastic bread bags......when you are heading out, just wear your normal socks with the bags OVER them.....this will keep all the moisture inside the bags, not in your boots. When you get to your stand, change into your warm socks (I use SmartWool), and keep your sweaty socks inside the bags to keep the scent contained. Not only will you have dry boots, but dry socks as well, which equals warmer feet. Try it....it works great.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

I work at Thorlo. Check out our web Thorlo.com, we make some great cold weather socks and socks for anything else also.


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Smart Wool socks.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

can't add nothing to this thread, you guys covered it all!


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

I wear Under Armour ankle socks for a liner and smart wool on top of them for comfort. they work great just get many pairs because its hard to keep track of them and they need washed after each use.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Gotta love 7 year old thread, lol! By the way, Darn Tough socks is the correct answer...


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I get the thickest Merino Wool socks from REI; they are REI's brand, which keeps the cost down, and they are really warm. The key for me is wearing a thinner sock on my walk into my stand. Then I take them off and put the thick one on, and store the "used" one in a plastic bag in my pack. My feet sweat a lot and that keeps them really warm. I also throw in a hand warmer into the bottom of my boot, if the temps are really low.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Alpaca wool, no liners. My in laws raise alpacas and gave me socks for x mas one year. For whatever reason, they perform better without liners. By far the warmest socks I've ever worn.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Heat Holder socks. They're around $15 a pair. Buy them, wear them, thank me later. If you don't like them, I'll buy them. I wear mine without liners, with liners, or with merino wool socks under them. The only reason I wear any socks under them, is to hold the cuffs on a certain base layer that I sometimes wear.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Check out wool blend diabetic socks.

Got 'em at Walmart and other places for cheap.

They stay put - let the warm blood flow - and your toes will not be cold.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

escout402 said:


> Gotta love 7 year old thread, lol! By the way, Darn Tough socks is the correct answer...


The OP hasn't posted anything since 10/14/2013. I wonder if he is still around.

But it's still good info for others...


----------



## Sight Window (Jan 14, 2014)

Smart wool


----------



## Wildhunter877 (Oct 14, 2014)

Really,a post about which socks to wear?Some of you need to grow some nuts and make an educated decision.Wear the socks that keep your feet warm and dry,got it?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Wildhunter877 said:


> Really,a post about which socks to wear?Some of you need to grow some nuts and make an educated decision.Wear the socks that keep your feet warm and dry,got it?


No reason to be rude... most of this forum is asking the same questions that have been answered many times.

I suffered from chronic cold feet for years trying the "warmest" socks w/ the warmest boots I could find... wearing multiple pairs at times... cuz if one pair is warm... two pair should be twice as warm... etc...

then I discovered Smartwool hunting socks... and never looked back!!!

on top of that I learned to 
pack my outer layers in... 
not lace my boots up too tightly... 
keep my core & head warm
Not to wear too many socks... eliminating all the warm air space


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

El Duderino said:


> Alpaca wool, no liners. My in laws raise alpacas and gave me socks for x mas one year. For whatever reason, they perform better without liners. By far the warmest socks I've ever worn.


Nothing compares to alpaca...anything else is just second best!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

I use the merino wool ones over cotton socks with good ins boots.


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Wildhunter877 said:


> Really,a post about which socks to wear?Some of you need to grow some nuts and make an educated decision.Wear the socks that keep your feet warm and dry,got it?


Stfu. We're all getting sick of you.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wildhunter877 said:


> Really,a post about which socks to wear?Some of you need to grow some nuts and make an educated decision.Wear the socks that keep your feet warm and dry,got it?


Ok tough guy, you got it! What would you prefer, the 10,000th thread on mechanical vs. fixed, the 9000th thread on rock climbing harnesses, or the 100,000th wounded deer thread? Should we seek your permission "Your Royal Highness?"


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh yeah... stay far away from cotton!!!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Dahlgren Alpaca. Made in the USA too. Spendy but very warm.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Agree with Alpaca socks...for liners I started using bamboo fiber socks they wick moisture way better than any poly-pro I've worn including under armour.


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

Bump for hunting season. Good info.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

I wear Wigwam liner sock and Wigwam Canada's over them. I just need new boots now.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Smart wool


----------



## josh alber (Oct 4, 2015)

When I am looking for warm socks, I always make sure that the socks have great thermal qualities. I will also choose one that comes with waterproof but breathable material or else my feet will always sweat. There are some great warm socks recommendation here.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Alpaca or possum/merino socks but don't hike in them or they wear out fast. I've heard a lot of good things about adding a vapor barrier layer between a liner and heavy sock.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

josh alber said:


> When I am looking for warm socks, I always make sure that the socks have great thermal qualities. I will also choose one that comes with waterproof but breathable material or else my feet will always sweat. There are some great warm socks recommendation here.


Not sure why you'd want a WB sock. It's not like it's going to get rained on. I've never even seen one before either. I'd think a wool or alpaca sock with breath enough to keep your feet from sweating if you wear a boot with enough ventilation.


----------



## JVand (Mar 12, 2016)

Best socks that I have found are the Ansonville socks from Farm to Feet. They are warm, durable and they wick the moisture away to keep your feet dry. They are also made 100% in the U.S. by American workers and with 100% American ingredients. You can find more info here http://www.deerhuntingguide.net/best-hunting-socks.html.


----------



## Forager (Feb 9, 2016)

DarnTough beats SmartWool so badly that's it's ridiculous. Add to that the fact that DT has a lifetime warranty. Yep; wear out or bust a sock and they replace it free. I'd go through a pair to three of SmartWool per year, just during hunting season. I've worn nothing but DTs for the past three years, daily and hunting - same socks, and have yet to wear out a single sock.

Put a pair of wicking liner socks under the DTs and you're set.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

I gave up trying to find a boot/sock combo to keep me warm without having to wear a pair of pac boots. 

All I do now is wear a light pair of hiking boots with wool socks, sometimes with a wicking liner and then throw a set of chemical toe warmers in each boot. 
My boots are lighter, more comfortable and easier to climb a tree with.


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Alpaca heavyweight. Have spent a lot of money on different brands. These to me are the best.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbowandarrow (Aug 19, 2016)

Liked the Facebook page and joined up today!! Love the Ted Nugent videos he is an energetic guy especially when it comes to guns and hunting. I saw the interview with Piers Morgan, I cant stand that guy. So one brand of the cold weather socks that i use are http://elderhosiery.com/ . They offer a merino wool boot sock that is awesome called the Trapper sock and 100% wool sock called the Huskie. Here is a picture of the merino wool pac Boot . What i am looking for is a good water resitant cslip that i put on before my socks. The ones i've bought in the past are too tight or not comfortable. Any suggestions?


----------

